# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  The little one...got bigger!! (Três anos depois...)

## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Aqui vai o setup do meu novo aqua...

Dimensões: 
Aqua: 120c x 65a x 67l =  520lt brutos
Sump: 70c x 40a x 35l =   100lt brutos
Refugio: 50c x 45a x 15l =  33lt brutos

Equipamento:
Calha Ramirezi 3x150W Aquamedic (3 x 14.000K) + 2 T5 ATI BluePlus 39W + 2 T8 30W Osram Blue + 2 T8 30W Sera Deep Sea
Escumador ATI Bubble Master 250 + Ozonisador Sanders 25mg/h
70Kg Rocha Viva proveniente de vários locais
1 Controlador de PH e ORP da Aquatissot
1 U.V Jebo 11w (6 horas diárias)
1 Kit Tunze TS-24
1 Sun Sun 5000Lt
1 Sicce 5800
1 Resfrigerador 1/2 HP (made by Seahorse)
1 ATC 800 a controlar 3 ventoinhas e 1 termostato de 300w
1 Reactor de Cálcio Deltec PF601 alimentado por AquaMedic SP3000
1 Reactor de Kalkwasser (cópia de Deltec KM 500S) alimentado por IWAKI KBR3X
1 Grounding Prob SumpTech

Peixes:
1 Zebrassoma flavescens
1 Zebrassoma veliferum
1 Paracanthus hepatus
1 Centropyge loriculos
1 Neocirrhitus armatus
1 Cryptocentrus cinctus
1 Cryptocentrus aurora
2 Amphiprion ocellaris
6 Apogon leptacanthus
1 Gramma loreto
1 Synchiropus splendidus
1 Pseudocheilinus hexataenia

Invertebrados:
1 Stenopus hispidus
1 Rhynchocinetes durbanensis
3 Tridacnas maxima
40 Ermitas patas-verdes
30 Ermitas patas-brancas
20 Turbos
1  Ophioderma squamosissimus 


Corais:
Alguns... 

Fotos:
Em breve...


Atentamente,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Com 3 dias de montagem (ainda com 2 projectores de 70W HQI):



















Venham dai essas criticas :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Tiago,

Ficou muito bom o layout, embora bastante diferente do que tinhas idealizado!  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Gosto especialmente do lado direito com os "túneis" por baixo.

Parabéns! Tenho que te fazer uma visita...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia Tiago

Está muito bonito Tiago :SbBravo:  :SbOk3: . 
A disposição está "leve", agradável a vista e proporciona muito espaço aos animais :SbBravo: . Tem um ar natural.
Assim à primeira vista, sugeria apenas uma ligeira melhoria que consiste em procurar esconder as bombas talvez fazendo uma "carenagem" com "rocha falsa" furada no ponto por onde tem de fluir o jacto de água e aberta/cortada no topo de modo a permitir retirar a bomba se necessário. Essa "rocha" existe em lojas para repteis ou em brinquedos como as bolsas com animais em plástico e acessórios para montar cenário ou em acessórios para modelismo ferroviário. Como é em plástico isento de tóxicos, pode ser uma solução que rápidamente ficará disfarçada pela coralina que entretanto se irá fixar rápidamente à superficie da "rocha falsa". Podes ainda aplicar espuma de poliuretano sobre a mesma, e depois de curado, aplicar.

Continua o excelente trabalho :SbBravo:  :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  :Big Grin: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João M Monteiro

Lindíssimo o layout, Tiago. È impressionante como, com jeito, se conseguem colocar 60 kgs de RV nesse aquário, quase sem se notar.
E a sump está um primor de arrumação.
Parabéns!


p.s.: acho que tens que mudar o nome do tópico...

----------


## António Paes

Está mesmo muito bom, já o anterior estava 5 *.
Como fizeste a ligação entre as rochas ? Epoxy ou estão simplesmente apoiadas umas nas outras ?

António

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Tiago

O layout como foi dito está muito bom e o setup bem pensado.

Queria-te colocar uma questão, o reactor de cálcio que estás a utilizar é o Aquacare I ou o II ?

Fizeste a ligação da electroválvula para o reactor com o loop de 1 metro como eles recomendam? Que Válvulas anti-retorno colocaste? Tens a bomba do reactor a ligar e desligar de 2 em 2 horas?
Eu tou com um "stress" no meu reactor, quando a electroválvula volta a ligar, o CO2 não desce para o reactor a não ser que abra durante uns segundos a valvula para alem do fluxo normal.
Que Ph interior e de saida tens? E que kH á saida ?
Se conseguires tirar uma foto mais aproximada da montagem do reactor agradecia.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Antes demais, obrigado pelas respostas :yb677:  .
Ainda há muito que fazer aqui para ter ao meu "gosto".

Diogo, sabes bem que és sempre bem vindo cá em casa!

Pedro, obrigado pelas dicas! Ainda tenho umas sobras de pequenas rochas e talvez faça uma "stream rock diy".

João, penso que o nome do tópico não estaja assim tão mau, afinal este é uma continuação do outro mais pequeno. De qualquer das maneiras, aceitão-se sugestões :SbOk5:  

António, as rochas estão só encaixadas uma nas outras, com segurança e sem cola.

Gil, o meu reactor é o Aquacare I (500lt). Quanto as tuas duvidas... ...tens que as resolver rápido, porque tambem vou precisar de ajuda quando chegar a altura :Coradoeolhos:  (é que nesta fase só está a recircular agua com a midia, mas sem co2!!)! Mas penso que seja facil resolveres essa questão de que eles falam de 1 metro acima do aqua: não metes a 1 metro e aplicas uma valvula anti-retorno! Desculpa não te conseguir ajudar muito mais, talvez daqui a um mês te consiga dar uma melhor ajuda :SbOk3:  

Mais uma vez, obrigado a todos!

Atentamente,

----------


## João M Monteiro

> João, penso que o nome do tópico não estaja assim tão mau, afinal este é uma continuação do outro mais pequeno. De qualquer das maneiras, aceitão-se sugestões


Este teu novo aqua já não é pequeno....

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Dá um bom nome de tópico: "Este teu novo aqua já não é pequeno...." :SbSourire19:  
Que dizes? :SbOk3:

----------


## João M Monteiro

OU..

the little one...got bigger

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Tá feito João :SbOk3:  !!

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Olá Tiago
Parabens pelo teu aquario esta magnifico e já bem apetrechado de frags.
Gostei especialmente do layout
Qunto ao reactor de calçio é um excelente reactor,certamente vais ficar impresionado com a sua efiçiençia eu tenho o nº3 e nao tenho nada a apontar.
Uma pergunta o Gil Estava a perguntar pela electrovalvula?
Eu tenho uma electrovalvula no meu reactor de co2 e ela funciona com o fluxo que se quizer,desde repentino ou bolha a bolha,a bomba esta a trabalhar 2 horas e para 15mm é assim que recomendam e aliaz tem muito bons resultados
Quanto a altura que eles recomendam que é de 1 m pode se aplicar o tubo a essa distançia e o controlador pode ficar mais abaixo pois com a altura do tubo nao ha problemasse houver possibilidade de por antes o controlador a 1 m de altura melhor.
Esse controlador de co2 vai controlar sempre o co2 que entra por isso mesmo que ele nao esteja bolha a bolha nao ha problemas pois assim que ele passar do limite ela desliga,por isso nao é preçiso afinaçao ela propria gere bem o co2
Desculpa estar a responder a isto no teu topico mas pode ser que tambem te esclareça em alguma coisa,se preçisares de ajuda diz pois o meu já tem ano e meio de serviço
Tudo de bom para o teu aquario esta muito bem conseguido

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Tiago

O meu é o II e já está a funcionar com CO2, embora poucas horas, já que sem controlador e numa fase inicial pense que seja melhor utiliza-lo de forma moderada.
Custou a montagem ao inicio principalmente porque percebia(percebo) zero deste tipo de coisas, já que nunca tinha tido nenhum.Se precisares de ajuda dispõe sempre  :Smile: 

Este reactor parece ser bastante interessante, desde o filtro de fosfatos, ao tipo de Media, ao ph de saida com um valor entre 7.1 e 7.3,retirar impurezas do co2 etc.. Foi por isto que optaste por este reactor?Já compraste a bomba de ar?qual?

Paulo: O meu problema não está relacionado com a electrovalvula. O que tu estás a falar é o Controlador? (que é opcional para estes reactores e eu nao tenho). 
Sei que esse faz todo o controlo da entrada de CO2,Ph etc.
O meu problema basicamente é o facto de quando a bomba de circulação e electrovalvula param/fecham de 2 em 2 horas (para retirar os tais gases residuais), quando a electrovalvula abre novamente o C02 só volta a entrar no conta bolhas se abrir um pouco mais a saida de co2 da garrafa, o que se torna inconveniente já que assim tenho que estar a regular o co2 constantemente.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Gil, a razão da compra deste reactor, para alem das que falaste (excepto o filtro de fosfatos que o meu não tem :Icon Cry:  ) foi as boas recomendações que tive sobre o mesmo... e o preço que tambem foi de oportunidade :yb665:  
Quanto á bomba, estou a utilizar uma Rena 300! Falta-me adquirir uma electrovalvula... se me poderes aconselhar alguma/onde :SbOk3:  

Relativamente ao aquario... queria colocar um cardume, mas estou indeciso :Admirado:  : ou um cardume de Cromis (5/6) ou um cardume de ocellaris (5/6), que dizem? Os dois?? Se houver outras sugestões, agradecia!

Atentamente,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Uma pequena actualização:

Plano geral


Alguns do que já cá andavam












As novas aquisições






Espero que gostem.
Em breve terei mais novidades e mais fotos que mostrem mais o aqua (de momento não tinha :Whistle:  )!

Atentamente,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Deixo mais umas fotos do aqua em promenor...












...e da ultima aquisição...

Skimmer ATI Bubble Master 250 :SbSourire2:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Onde compraste o escumador e ja agora se poderes dizer o preço nem que seja por mp.

----------


## Paulo Santos

Olá Tiago.

Embora não seja meu costume escrever coisas deste género... acho que este merece...  :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  

Não sendo um dos "supertanques" que agora andam por aí na moda (e não lhes tirando o respectivo valor), considero este um dos reef's mais bonitos e bem construídos do fórum.

Os meus sinceros parabéns  :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo: 

Abraço.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Tiago,

O aqua está com muito bom aspecto! Parabéns... cada vez melhor!




> ...e da ultima aquisição...
> 
> Skimmer ATI Bubble Master 250


Vejo que já tens o teu "menino"!!! :SbOk:  E como é? Já está a bulir?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Obrigado mais uma vez pelos comentarios :SbOk3:  !

Marco, o escumador foi comprado lá fora (não por mim!), pelo que consegui um preço inferior ao de loja online! 
Em breve coloco fotos dele em funcionamento, o que para já, só posso dizer maravilhas dele (especialmente para quem gosta de peixes :Coradoeolhos:  !!).

Atentamente,

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Tiago

De facto tens um aquário espantoso. :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Os meus parabêns

João Alves

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá,

Muito interessante esse aquário.
Parabéns!
Abraço

Bernardo Pedreño Ferreira

----------


## Luis Rosa

Epa que reef lindo! Esse layout é espetacular!  :HaEbouriffe: 


Cumps

----------


## António_Miguel

Concordo perfeitamente contigo Luis Rosa, reef lindo, e ent esse layout é magnifico, adoro este tipo de layout...
Fica bem, e continua com isso e a postar novas fotos!

----------


## Nelson Pena

Olá Tiago,

troca 50 % de água,sobredimensiona o iodo,reduz a luz para 6 horas e se possivel introduz rocha viva nova e limita a alimentação.
Tiago não ignores o problema na esperança de o aquário melhorar naturalmente pois isso não vai acontecer.

As medições de fosfato que encontramos em lojas de aquários são inúteis. Não consegues medir a quantidade de fosfato orgânico que tens no teu aquário e muito menos a capacidade de exportação para a rocha viva do fosfato que tens no teu aquário.

Cuidado com a proliferação de plánarias e introduz peixes que te controlem os micro organismos (wrasses e mandarins).

A disciplina das rotinas de controle dos aspectos químicos da água bem como a prevenção do equilíbrio de exportação/importação de nutrientes é muito importante nesta fase de maturação do teu aquário.
espero ter ajudado.

cumprimentos
Nelson

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Olá Tiago,
> 
> As medições de fosfato que encontramos em lojas de aquários são inúteis. Não consegues medir a quantidade de fosfato orgânico que tens no teu aquário e muito menos a capacidade de exportação para a rocha viva do fosfato que tens no teu aquário.


Viva,

O uso de kalk prolongado justifica grandes quantidades de fosfato orgânico, bem como kh baixo.

Cada vez mais estou menos adepto do uso de kalk. Os conceitos de Nielsen estão a ficar desactualizados, os aquários de hoje não são os aquários de 2000.

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

> Cada vez mais estou menos adepto do uso de kalk. Os conceitos de Nielsen estão a ficar desactualizados, os aquários de hoje não são os aquários de 2000.


Boas Ricardo,

E já somos dois :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Um abraço,
Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> E já somos dois   
> 
> Um abraço,
> Miguel Gonçalves




 :Olá:  boas  
passamos a 3  :SbOk: 
tbm deixei o Kalkwasser.
Só tenho ligado o reactor de calcio :SbOk:  

 :SbOk:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,




> troca 50 % de água,sobredimensiona o iodo,reduz a luz para 6 horas e se possivel introduz rocha viva nova e limita a alimentação.


A troca de agua a 50% eu entendo, mas sobredimensionar o iodo e reduzir a iluminação... ...podes-me explicar esta teoria?




> Tiago não ignores o problema na esperança de o aquário melhorar naturalmente pois isso não vai acontecer.


Achas que estou a ter um problema indentico com o que tiveste em tempos?
Quais as reações que notaste no aquario na altura?




> As medições de fosfato que encontramos em lojas de aquários são inúteis. Não consegues medir a quantidade de fosfato orgânico que tens no teu aquário e muito menos a capacidade de exportação para a rocha viva do fosfato que tens no teu aquário.


Sempre tive esta opinião.




> Cuidado com a proliferação de plánarias e introduz peixes que te controlem os micro organismos (wrasses e mandarins).


Tenho um mandarim, penso que outro seria demais (ou não?), mas posso por um sixline.
Precisava mesmo de um eficaz com as planárias. Que aconselham?




> A disciplina das rotinas de controle dos aspectos químicos da água bem como a prevenção do equilíbrio de exportação/importação de nutrientes é muito importante nesta fase de maturação do teu aquário.


A quem o dizes! Só espero não pagar muito caro este erro infantil!!
Obrigado pelas ajudas pessoal! :SbOk:  
Vou tentar corrigir o que está mal a fim de dar continuidade a este sistema. Confesso que não me tinha apercebido da dimensão do problema até o Nelson me fazer relembrar o que se passou com ele. 
Pode não ser a mesma coisa, mas dá que pensar... :Admirado:

----------


## Nelson Pena

Tiago,

Como sabes o iodo tem a característica de te elevar o potencial de oxidação dentro do aquário, além disso é um eficaz na diminuição dos rtn`s. 
Outro elemento que poderia ser muito útil nesta fase de algumas recessões nos teus corais é um filtro UV.Considera o seu uso por períodos de 3 a 4 horas por dia.

O meu problema no meu antigo aquário de 1000 litros teve a ver com a poluização da água do poço que normalmente usava no aquário. A injecção de betão nas fundações de umas obras que estava a fazer afectaram a água a ponto de ficar completamente alterada e eu inconscientemente não me apercebi.
Contudo depois disso no meu aquário da elos de 160 litros, senti antes de desmontar um abrandamento de crescimento,retenção de pólipo e diminuiçaõ de cor que daria a entender os mesmos problemas que poderás tar a enfrentar hoje.
Na próxima bioaquaria vou falar de alguns cuidados que tenho no meu actual aquário como manobras de prevenção enquadradas nos problemas de maturação dos aquários após o segundo ano. se poderes dá uma olhada. 
Quanto ao controle dos flatworms e bugs aconselho te a colocares um halichoerus Crysus e um Pseudocheilinus hexataenia. Estes deverão dar conta do recado.

abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Tiago,
Entao o problema ja foi descoberto?
Como esta?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Tiago,
> 
> Como sabes o iodo tem a característica de te elevar o potencial de oxidação dentro do aquário, além disso é um eficaz na diminuição dos rtn`s. 
> abraço e boa sorte



Olá Nelson

E será que esse tratamento com iodo nao irá ter resultados negativos com os peixes?
Devido aos seus niveiis de toxicidade., nao irá provocar respiraçao ofegante dos peixes, levando à sua morte?
Poderei estar a dizer algum disparate, mas fica a minha duvida?


Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Nelson Pena

[QUOTE=Paulo J. Oliveira]Olá Nelson

E será que esse tratamento com iodo nao irá ter resultados negativos com os peixes?
Devido aos seus niveiis de toxicidade., nao irá provocar respiraçao ofegante dos peixes, levando à sua morte?
Poderei estar a dizer algum disparate, mas fica a minha duvida?[QUOTE=Paulo J. Oliveira]

um doseamento progressivo e inteligente é a melhor opção.

Outro assunto que já falei com o Tiago é que possivelmente a recessão que está a ter nos corais aparenta ser proveniente de infecções do tipo "bug" . 
A utilização de wrasses nesta fase é extremamente importante para o aquário do Tiago.
Para combater este tipo de infecções geralmente utilizo dois tipos de produtos. Para prevenção utilizo na inserção de novos corais o reef conditioner da warner marine e um produto alemão chamado Polypsen para casos mais complicados.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas tiago

O problema ja foi resolvido?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Desculpa a demora Anthony, mas é que só reparei num monte de coisas!
Que o tópico passou para aqui foi uma delas, que o aquário fez dois anos no dia 14 foi outra e que não recebo notificações quando aqui existe novos posts foi mais uma!! :Coradoeolhos:  
Quanto ao "problema" que tenho por aqui, acho que estabilizou! O que foi, ou o que é, não sei! :SbOk5:  
Ainda procuro a identeficação dos vermes em que postei as fotos á uns tempos atras.

Atentamente,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Tiago,
Nao tem problema pela resposta atrasada, se que se possa assim dizer.
Olha inda bem que o problema esta a estebilizar, e preciso e que nao avance mais, esperemos que nao  :yb663: .

Bem vamos aguardar e esperar que nada mais aconteça.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Passados dois anos desde a montagem, mais uns altos e baixos, ficam mais umas fotos;

Do aquário:
















Dos habitantes:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Continuação:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

E mais:
















Espero que tenham gostado  :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Rui Morais

Esta mesmo muito bonito,parabens  :tutasla:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Nota-se que sofreste uma "quebra" nesse aquário Tiago, as cores dos tecidos dizem tudo.....mas de qualquer maneira também se percebe que conseguiste controlar as coisas e estás novamente no bom caminho. :Pracima:  
Não deixa de estar muito bonito apesar de tudo.... :SbOk:  


Abraço,

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Boas Tiago,
Apesar do que aconteceu, o teu áqua continua a ser uma referência na aquariofilia nacional.
Oxalá que o problema tenha ficado sanado de vez.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Obrigado pelos comentários pessoal! :SbOk:  
Em relação ás cores, estão muito melhor do que aparentam aqui nas fotos.
Não sei se foi da máquina ou se fui eu a tirar as fotos, mas já tinha constatado isso.
Um bom exemplo disso será o Hepatus que saiu roxo em vez do seu habitual azul.
Já á algum tempo que não pegava na máquina, será falta de treino? :Coradoeolhos:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

adoro este aquario pois para mi aquario tem que ter peixes e corais nao sei como comseges ter tantos peixes com corais tao lindos tenho um aquario 140-60-60 com 9 peixes e sempre me diseram para ter corais com cores boas para ter poucos peixes e agora veijo este teu aquario espetacular que me da vomtade de ter mais peixes talvez tenhas um escomador muito bom o tens ozonizador gostava de uma opiniao tua

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Se as fotos estão brutais, o vídeo então, dá para ver que é um aquário sumptuoso!  :Palmas:   :yb677:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

> Só não tenho teste de fosfatos porque pelo que tenho conhecimento, não existe um 100% fiavel, mas neste caso acho que irei abrir uma exceção e comprar um, mais não seja para ter uma idea do que se passa com a agua do aquario!


Boas Thiago, cá vai uma marca de testes de optima confiabilidade e que recomendo para todos......Só não sei quantos euritos custa.... Veja o link!

http://www.lamotte.com/pages/aqua/index.html

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Começo a ficar realmente chateado com esta maré de azar que o meu aquario tem enfrentado!
Avariou-se a bomba de circulação que tinha no refugio que fez com que desligasse o quadro da luz durante 7 horas nessa madrugada! Temperaturas baixas (20 graus!) e falta de oxigenio levou á morte do meu Lineatus e mais 6 corais! Por enquanto é este o resultado, embora acredite que não fique por aqui! Instalou-se uma pequena crise de RTN que está mais ou menos controlada. 
Estou mesmo desanimado com isto! 
"Dias melhores viram", disse eu aqui á uns tempos...  ...só espero que seja para breve esses dias!! :yb677:  
A ver se ganho coragem para tirar fotos e postar aqui. Não está facil!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Fogo e preciso azar!!
Nao desanimes sempre de cabeça erguida pa resolver os problemas, como dizes melhores dias virao.
Força Tiago

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Força aí Tiago !

Azares acontecem e tens um aquario magnifico que e um marco no forum.

Se precisares de alguma ajuda apita !

Abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Tiago, se bem me lembro tu tens um aquatrónica certo?

Se sim, por que é que não investes no módulo de sms?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Boas,
> 
> Tiago, se bem me lembro tu tens um aquatrónica certo?
> 
> Se sim, por que é que não investes no módulo de sms?
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> R(\/)G


Boas Rui,

Não tenho nem nunca tive. Falamos sobre isso em casa do Juca ai á uns dois anos no aniversario do Reefforum. Nunca cheguei a comprar.
Quem sabe um dia...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

podes por exemplo arranjar uma daquelas UPS para PC. há uma da APC com tomadas normais, ligas por exemplo o termostato e a bomba de retorno. quando a electricidade falha, aquilo entra em acção com a bateria, dá para aguentar uns minutos, quiça umas horas, e desde logo a apitar com um som agudo e que chama logo a atenção.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Actualizando...
As mortes "ficaram-se" pelo que já se tinha sido dito. Até hoje nada mais sucumbiu, felizmente.
É altura de levantar a cabeça e seguir em frente! :SbOk3:  
Ficam as fotos do que se passou durante estes ultimos dias:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Como se safou este coral:


Alguns dos habitantes que estão em plena forma:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

O aquário:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Tiago,

Realmente foi muito azar seguido e por isso tenho pena, mas deixa-me dizer-te que o aspecto final do teu aquário está fantástico. O teu aquario sempre foi dos que mais gostei de ver e continua sendo. Acho que quando esses braços das acroporas se estenderem um pouco mais para a superficie vais ficar com um aquario... 6 estrelas, ainda mais bonito.

O teu cardume de cardinais.... que peixes fantásticos!!! Isso ao vivo deve ser :yb677: 

Continua o bom trabalho que tens feito no aquario.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Obrigado Nuno,

Posso dizer que depois de ter tirado os 6 corais mortos, sendo 3 deles já grandes (um destes era uma euphillia) o aquario continua cheio! 
Ia perdendo um dos corais que mais gostava ficando apenas com uma pequena muda que acho que vou conseguir salvar. 
Mas fiquei suprendido porque consegui ir buscar corais que estavam literalmente escondidos fazendo com que o layout final ficasse praticamente "intocavel".
Vamos ver no que dá...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Tiago :Olá: , fico muito contente por teres conseguido controlar e ultrapassar muito positivamente esta fase complicada do teu aquário. Parabéns :Pracima:  

Abraço,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Ficam umas fotos para o Natal :Xmascheers:  :

----------


## Tiago Garcia

E mais umas:
















Boas Festas pessoal!! :Xmassmile:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Sem palavras!!!Apesar dos pequenos problemas.
Esperemos que agora nao tenha mais nenhum problema!
ta porreiro

 :SbOk3:

----------


## José J Correia

Realmente sem palavras, :tutasla:   :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

É um dos aquas mais bonitos que já vi ! sem duvida... :yb677:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Depois de uma grande limpeza aquário, ficam algumas fotos com um novo "restyling":

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Continuação...





















Finish! :SbOk3:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Fica a diferença do que para mim foi o seu melhor:




E do que está neste momento:




Neste momento está mais leve!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

É verdade concordo contigo foi o seu melhor que de certeza que la ade voltar, admiro-te muito Tiago muitos no teu lugar tinham desanimado e teriam desistido do hobbie, tas de parabens e esperemos que o aquario volte de novo para o seu melhor  :Palmas:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

BOas Tiago

Como esta o SR. aquario?
Ja ta tudo estabilisado?
Novidades ha?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Então Tiago, como vai este aquário?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Bom Dia,

Peço imensa desculpa, mas o tempo não tem abundado por aqui! :yb677: 
Após algum tempo sem actualizações tanto aqui como no próprio aquario, ficam umas fotos:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

O aquário está bem de saúde e sem TPAS desde Janeiro de 2009. O tempo tem sido pouco e raras foram as alturas em que meti as mãos nele. Arrisquei em nada fazer e posso dizer que resultou! :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Boas Tiago continuas em grande. Temos que combinar encontrar-nos.

Um abraço e parabéns pelo excelente aquário.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Tiago parabens, o teu aqua é um dos meus preferidos do forum. mt bom  :yb677: 

Pedro

----------


## João Seguro

Se isso são fotos de corais sem TPA durante esse tempo todo imagino como seria se o tivesses feito... Muito bonito mesmo  :Wink:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Muito bom mesmo Tiago :yb677:  :Palmas:  :bompost: 

Estou a ver que estimaste bem esses peixes :Olá: 

Sem duvida alguma que tu e o Carlos Mota são os que melhor têm conseguido manter e evoluir os corais com mais umas cores e tamanhos em tão pouco tempo. :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Estou a ver é que vais ter que mudar logo logo para um aquário maior :yb665: 

Um abraço

----------


## LuizTapia

Tiago,

Simplesmente Fantástico!!!!!!  Parabéns!!!   :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Pracima: 

Se você me permitir, irei usar seu aqua como referência técnica para construir o meu.

grande Abraços!!

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Mais umas fotos...

Gerais:










Habitantes:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:Olá: O aquario está um espectáculo.
O setup do aquario ainda se mantem desde o inicio ou fizes-te actulizações?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

mt bom. com muita saude !!!!  :yb677:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> O aquario está um espectáculo.
> O setup do aquario ainda se mantem desde o inicio ou fizes-te actulizações?


Tem sido basicamente o mesmo setup desde o inicio. Falta-me só actualizar uma bomba que comprei no inicio do mês (uma Sun Sun 5000Lt).

Obrigado pelos comentários. :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Tiago,

Muito bom, o aquário está repleto de corais  :Smile: 

Quanto anos tem?

abraço

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Olá Tiago,
> 
> Muito bom, o aquário está repleto de corais 
> 
> Quanto anos tem?
> 
> abraço


Já esteve bem melhor (mais variadade de corais).
Neste momento tem 3 anos e pouco.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá tiago,

É já uma idade respeitável para um aquário. Estás a planear fazer alguma poda valente nesses corais?

abraço

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Olá tiago,
> 
> É já uma idade respeitável para um aquário. Estás a planear fazer alguma poda valente nesses corais?
> 
> abraço


Para já não, mas quando vir que existe essa necessidade... ...lá vai ter que ser!! lol  :SbOk:

----------

